# No luck?



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

I went coyote hunting today with my new johnny stewart's call. The one with fawn distress jack rabbit cottain tail coyote pup and coyote howls..

i first did the coyote howls when i got out at 7:50 it had just got light. then i wait 3 minutes and hit the cottain tail distress.. and wait about 10 minutes nothing. then hit the coyote pup.. and wait and nothing then waited and hit the cottain tail one more time and nothing.. i was sitting in my stand at 17 feet high.. and had accidently left my scent away up in my stand and it froze so i didn't have anything and my doe urin was froze too.. so i was wondering if the scent was the reason or what? the win was hitting the right of my face and kinda hiting in my face.. i will try and take some pics of where i am sitting to see if u can help me out. cas there is a very thick woods about 30 yards to my left where my stand is and a woods to my back so i don't know why nothing cam.. i went out ounce at night about a month ago and had alot of coyotes barking my my call.. but didn't have time to call them in.. also i live in a small town and no one calls coyotes if so maybe 1 person like me.. there is only 1 group that uses dogs. so please help me thanks!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm affraid your expectations are too high for this sport. After hunting coyotes for alomost 10 years I've learned that a small percent of what can hear you calling actualy will come to the call. This isn't T.V. it's hunting. Some guy's arent gonna like to hear this but I'd say about 10% or less of the animals that hear your call will come to it. At least in MN and ND. If you watch the weather and time it right though, I swear there's times when everything that hears the call within 1.5 miles come to the call but thats not common. It's usually when I hunt before a major temp drop or snow storm. Calling durring extreme cold temps will increas your odds as well. I'm talkin below zero.
The coyote needs to be Hungry, Horny, Curious or ******/Territorial in order to be triggered. Many times they simply wont be triggered. Thats gotta be the hardest thing for new callers to swallow. It took me a long time and alot of stress to come to terms with it myself. But if you keep your head up and stay at it you'll have one standing in front of you in no time.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

the first problem i seen with this is that the wind is hitting the right side of your face and there is thick cover to the left, your smeel is blowing right to em.


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

ya i kno lol.. thanks for the help!! in the summer i went on my back deck and called at like 12 at night and had 4 coyotes come in.. 2 cam in and then 30 minutes later 2 more


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Things change in the winter and the summer. Keep trying and have no expections when out calling.

Also make sure there are yotes in the area where your calling.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

also, maybe im wrong but id try to limit the different sounds you use, just use a distress sound, then after fifteen twenty minutes if you havent seen anything try to use a coyote sound, and then only use a coyote distress hurt pup kinda sound until after you shoot at something, if you dont shoot then i wouldnt use them sounds


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

you gotta play the wind better


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Lots of variables like bloodyblinddoors said. Could be as simple as they weren't there when you called. There is a reason a lot of people start this sport and don't stick with it-it's a challenge. I have a HS buddy that a few years ago bought a 22-250, camo, calls, etc. He has been out ONCE! Stick with it and keep working!


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't think anything is wrong, just lower your expectations a bit. I never even saw a coyote for the first 3 years of hunting. Watch some videos and see the typical set ups, calls, locations.

Beyond that just keep going out! Eventually you'll get one.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> I have a HS buddy that a few years ago bought a 22-250, camo, calls, etc. He has been out ONCE!


 :lol: I know some of those guy's too. I call them the "dreamers" or "Arm chair coyote hunters". They have all the stuff but never take it any farther than talking about it :lol: .


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

ohio_coyote

I think the call you are reffering to is one of the JS Attractors.
These can be a bit light on volume for some situations. Next time try some hand calls to get the set started and then go to the Attractor. 
That will help you cover a bit more ground.

I agree with the others about realizing you're not going to call a critter each time you go out, but there is nothing wrong with having high expectations. Always expect something to show up at anytime fom any direction.

Keep after um.

YoteSlapper


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Or is he using a Prey Master?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If he is using the PreyMaster that is a pretty loud deal.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

You're right, might have been the prey master. If so, there would have been plenty of volume.

YoteSlapper


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

nope it was the js attractore but just went out and got me some hand calls plan to go out tomorrow


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

what are all the calls you got?


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

i got the ki-yi primos call.. death cry calls they are howlers and distresses and then i got the long range tweety. so not alot but i think good enough for a start

i deffinentaly need a howler


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

The long range tweety is all you need. You can make all the sounds you need with it.

Go get um!

YoteSlapper


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

yup i am excited but went out this mournin and no luck gonna try it out tonight see if i can get one thanks for the help guys


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Glad to hear you're still tryin. Keep after'em bro!


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

dont give up...most of the time we have to put in 5 to 15 stands before we get anything to come in..then the next 3 stands you see something...its been a tough year so far here in south dakota...we got a pile of snow and its hard to get around..most of your township and county roads are 1 way traffic and some are blown shut..


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

This is my second season going after coyote , I have Zero kills so far  My first what I call success was just two weeks ago , using a call simular to your call , I called in a hawk!! Well heck I called in a predator right, I celebrated that night and am planning my next hunt!! :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> I'm affraid your expectations are too high for this sport. After hunting coyotes for alomost 10 years I've learned that a small percent of what can hear you calling actualy will come to the call. This isn't T.V. it's hunting. Some guy's arent gonna like to hear this but I'd say about 10% or less of the animals that hear your call will come to it. At least in MN and ND. If you watch the weather and time it right though, I swear there's times when everything that hears the call within 1.5 miles come to the call but thats not common. It's usually when I hunt before a major temp drop or snow storm. Calling durring extreme cold temps will increas your odds as well. I'm talkin below zero.
> The coyote needs to be Hungry, Horny, Curious or ticked/Territorial in order to be triggered. Many times they simply wont be triggered. Thats gotta be the hardest thing for new callers to swallow. It took me a long time and alot of stress to come to terms with it myself. But if you keep your head up and stay at it you'll have one standing in front of you in no time.


It wasnt always this way. *sigh*

Hunting pressure hasnt helped this fact.

I agree with your statement.

I do firmly believe that calling under ideal conditions dramaticaly ups your odds. Calling in a 35 degree warm snap in mid-winter probably aint gonna be very good as the dogs just arent hungry, you may get one out of curiousity, but it will be tough. But calling after an extended cold snap of severe sub-zero temps will greatly up your odds and increase the number of responses.

What ALOT of guys need to understand, is their hero's like Randy Anderson and Les Johnson, are doing a VAST MAJORITY of their video work during pairing season when coyotes are EXTREMELY territorial and looking to pair up. 9 out of 10 episodes of "Predator Quest" look to be filmed in late feb into march. Its kind of like comparing mid october bowhunting to peak rut bowhunting. NOT THE SAME GAME!
Their also not showing you the umpteen "empty sets" these guys go through as well.

Take it all with a grain of salt.


----------

